# Velvet Help!



## Skepsis_DK (Aug 15, 2011)

i think one of my red bellies has velvet on him, sorry i cant upload a picutre, but there is a yellows spot on him. am i overreacting? what can i do to treat it???? they are a couple months old, about 2 inches


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Really tough to say without a picture, if you can't take one yourself can you at least find something on the net that looks like what your fish has?


----------



## Skepsis_DK (Aug 15, 2011)

this is kinda of it but there is way more yellow on this fish. mine has a little line of it.

dont think my picture worked. heres the link.

http://www.google.ca/imgres?q=velvet+fish&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&biw=1280&bih=615&tbm=isch&tbnid=g7cWviSb5rlWKM:&imgrefurl=http://www.reefs.org/library/aquarium_net/0597/0597_4.html&docid=Tve-ET2ECwLHYM&w=400&h=268&ei=gBZZTp7oJJPF0AGC24iHDA&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=185&vpy=312&dur=398&hovh=142&hovw=187&tx=152&ty=101&page=3&tbnh=142&tbnw=187&start=33&ndsp=17&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:33


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

If you have velvet-then somethings up with your water...
Whats your water params.....


----------



## Skepsis_DK (Aug 15, 2011)

AKSkirmish said:


> If you have velvet-then somethings up with your water...
> Whats your water params.....


iunno man dont have a pH kit


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Skepsis_DK said:


> If you have velvet-then somethings up with your water...
> Whats your water params.....


iunno man dont have a pH kit
[/quote]

No one here can give you a correct answer without your water reading..
You can take sample into your local fish store and for a small fee they will give you the readings...

FYI-#1 rule in fish keeping is checking your water params.....Save up and get a proper test kit.It pays in the long run


----------



## Skepsis_DK (Aug 15, 2011)

alright thanks. how much does it cost for the kit apporx? in a local fish store


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Skepsis_DK said:


> alright thanks. how much does it cost for the kit apporx? in a local fish store


Not sure what it will cost in your area. Around me everything is high priced.

Certainly check into it though....If you plan on keeping fish-you will need one.

Can you post pics of said fish though....If nothing else we can possibly help on prolonging life atleast. but water readings will be a must for a positive answer to said problem creating whatever illness you (fish) have....


----------



## Skepsis_DK (Aug 15, 2011)

thanks guys. im going to get a reading of my water first thing tomorrow morning, and ill get a water testing kit for myself as well


----------



## Skepsis_DK (Aug 15, 2011)

Just got my kit and the results are pH - 7.2, NO2 - 0, NO3 - 40, GH 150, KH - 100
(I have for 1.5 inch nats living in a 35 gallon tank)

does that sound okay? or should i be concerned? thanks


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/198676-aquarium-chemistry/

Cheers


----------



## Skepsis_DK (Aug 15, 2011)

thanks guys, not sure what it was, but they're swimming fine now. might have been the meds, or mthe new fluval filter i put it, but they're great now


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Cheers


----------

